# Whats people opionions on the Weight gain shake they rate the best?



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm after a weight gain that'll souly help me pack on the pounds,
what's your opinions on what's best?

Cheers.


----------



## MARTRT (Jul 4, 2015)

wahtever you do, dont bother with mass gainers, too many extra sugars in most of those and they're expensive as crap

mix around with these ingredients and youll have your own mass gainer;

Peanut butter. oats, frozen banana, cocoa powder, milk (I suggest 2% if you want higher calories but not whole, whole just has too much fat to make it macro friendly), frozen strawberries, frozen raspberries, PB2 powdered peanut butter amazing too if you have never tried it. 

Just a few things I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2015)

Bacon is anabolic!!!!


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

what's your opinion's on mammoth weight gainer? anyone heard good things about this?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 4, 2015)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> what's your opinion's on mammoth weight gainer? anyone heard good things about this?



Most people will give the same opinion than MARTRT, because he's right. Mass gainers are whey and sugar sold at a premium price.
Your home made gainer shakes will:

- be cheaper
- taste better
- be adjustable in term of macros and cals

You won't find much people wasting their money on weight gainers around here.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 4, 2015)

ok cheers for your advice!
 can any send me some good recipes, that would be nice in taste and help me pack on the pounds?
Ingredients and how much to use would be great,

thanks guys


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 4, 2015)

MARTRT said:


> wahtever you do, dont bother with mass gainers, too many extra sugars in most of those and they're expensive as crap
> 
> mix around with these ingredients and youll have your own mass gainer;
> 
> ...



Blasphemy!!!! I don't buy anything besides whole milk. Wish I could find whole chocolate milk but 2% will have to do


----------



## bugman (Jul 4, 2015)

Doc, just buy a brown cow...


----------



## bugman (Jul 4, 2015)

I've never had a problem gaining  weight.   Food always does the trick for me.  

My recipes always change.  I mix and prepare food to taste.  If I want a little more peanut butter,  I add more.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 4, 2015)

I would only keep a tub of weight gainer around in emergency type of situations.  Otherwise load up on food....


----------



## Dex (Jul 4, 2015)

You need to do my black bean shake for good carbs.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 4, 2015)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> I'm after a weight gain that'll souly help me pack on the pounds,
> what's your opinions on what's best?
> 
> Cheers.



A caloric surplus brother, that's all you need to gain weight.


----------



## mickems (Jul 4, 2015)

bugman said:


> I've never had a problem gaining  weight.   Food always does the trick for me.
> 
> My recipes always change.  I mix and prepare food to taste.  If I want a little more peanut butter,  I add more.




x2^^^^ for me. I gain weight with no problem. it's losing it and keeping it off that's the hard part.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 4, 2015)

bugman said:


> Doc, just buy a brown cow...



Lmao. It would match my skin tone. Just ask DF....


----------



## snake (Jul 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Blasphemy!!!! I don't buy anything besides whole milk. Wish I could find whole chocolate milk but 2% will have to do



I'm a 1% milk guy, sorry Doc but I no longer have the metabolism of a shrew.  As a young pup, we got milk right from a farm. That stuff must have been 6% fat. I swear if you got it cold enough, you could chew it.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 4, 2015)

snake said:


> I'm a 1% milk guy, sorry Doc but I no longer have the metabolism of a shrew.  As a young pup, we got milk right from a farm. That stuff must have been 6% fat. I swear if you got it cold enough, you could chew it.



I go for skim when I do use milk, which is rare. I don't need the extra cals, sugar, or fat that comes with the other types. #cut4life


----------



## goodfella (Jul 4, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> Most people will give the same opinion than MARTRT, because he's right. Mass gainers are whey and sugar sold at a premium price.
> Your home made gainer shakes will:
> 
> - be cheaper
> ...



Best advice!


----------



## gh0st (Jul 5, 2015)

I was going to ask the same i buy the cheap stuff and just add milk oeanut butter berries bananas, even evoo when bulkinh sometimes, but i def need at least 6 scoop per day just to maintain weight


----------



## Joliver (Jul 5, 2015)

I like weight gainer. Serious mass is a pretty good one. I get it for cheap and it's a great way to knock down 1,500 calories before bed.

SM only has 20g of sugar out of 250g of carbs per serving.  

Scot Mendelson and Ryan Kennelly drank them as part of their diet plan. They were two of the best.


----------



## Milo (Jul 5, 2015)

I use gainers in my breakfast shake. 
1 scoop gainer, 1 cup oats, banana, 10 egg whites


----------

